

Bigger Than Heartbleed, ‘VENOM’ Leaves Millions of Virtual Machines Vulnerable - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/bigger-than-heartbleed-venom-leaves-millions-of-virtual-machines-vulnerable/

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541450)
(securityaffairs.co)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500)
(thehacktimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369)
(zdnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583)
(tripwire.com)

